# komplette Zeile kopieren [MySQL]



## uwee (14. Januar 2005)

HI @ all

Ich habe in meienr MySQL-Db zwei vollkommen identische Tabellen. Nur die Namen und die Inhalte unterscheiden sie voneinander, aber die Struktur ist gleich.
In der einen Tabelle stehen ca. 700 Eintrage in der anderen 0.
Ich möchte die leere Tabelle nun als Archiv benutzen und per DropDown und PHP den jeweiligen Eintrag auswählen, der den Datensatz in die andere Tabelle kopiert und aus der alten löscht oder den Ds direkt verschiebt.

Ich habe nur folgenden Befehl gefunden:

```
INSERT INTO tabelle2 SELECT * FROM tabelle 1
```

Aber das kopiert die gesamte Tabelle und das will ich nicht. Was ich brauche ist wentweder:
*Kopieren eines DS (ID=primary) und löschen aus der alten Tabelle*
oder
*Verschieben eines kompletten DS in die andere Tabelle*

Danke schommal

UweE


----------



## uwee (14. Januar 2005)

Zig Stunden sucherei, und gerade wenn ich den Beitrag schreibe, finde ich das alles...

Hat sich erledigt.. Für die, die es interessiert:

INSERT INTO `tbl2` SELECT * FROM `tbl1` WHERE `id`='1';
DELETE FROM `tbl2` WHERE `id`='1';

UweE


----------

